# Tomatoes are ripe, time for tomato/basil fatty w/qview



## erain (Sep 28, 2009)

with the fresh ingreds all at hand from the garden, couldnt pass up on making this fatty, have done versions of it before and it truley is my favorite of all so far...


sliced the maters, hot bananna peppers cut into strips and then crosswise, and sliced up the lump of fresh mozzerella, and rough tear up of the basil.


rolled out the pork sausage and laid on the ingreds, tomatoes(got the plants from my sis, there is not alot of excess liquid in these, they are a paste type of tomato), the mozzerella, and the chopped peppers and basil, finished of with some CBP


made two of them, added a bacon weave and to smoker, was already smoking beef ribs with cherry


took them up to 160 deg internal


if you got a garden and have the stuff, they are really really good!!!




thks for cking my pix


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow thats looks friggin good, i have to try another fattie


----------



## ronp (Sep 28, 2009)

Only one word for that thing. It is a MASTERPIECE.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 28, 2009)

A vegitarian fattie I don't thing I have ever seen one of those in here. But that thing looks awesome there Erain. I like how fresh all the vegis are and that basil looks great and fresh. Great job


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 28, 2009)

That looks really good, Erain.  Now I have to make one.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Sep 28, 2009)

What a great idea for a fatty! The wife and I make tomato, basil, motz salad all the time when our garden is bumpin. But to put it in smoked pork...you are my new hero! Thanks for sharing the idea.

Dave


----------



## fire it up (Sep 28, 2009)

That looked great!
I loved the fresh ingredients (doesn't get better than homegrown veggies) and the finished fattie was perfect, beautiful ring, lots of tasty great looking fillings, great work!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW, Great looking Fattie and Excellent Qview...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2009)

Look at that criss-cross pattern you go there buddy. The fatty sounds and looks GREAT. 
 I must pass some points your way for a excellent Qview.


----------



## yodelhawk (Sep 28, 2009)

very nice looking meat roll you got there. Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 28, 2009)

Great idea Erain, I'll give it a try soon. thanks for sharing the Q-view


----------



## pignit (Sep 28, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*
*




*

*Over the top!*


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2009)

Tomatoes Basil and Mozarella - how could it get any better - you just showed us WOW that looks good - had to clean off my keyboard!!


----------



## mauismokemeats (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nicely done, Italian style fatty, tomatoe and basil is an excellent combo.  Bet it tasted grest.


----------



## bbq engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Welllllllll, I got your points right here!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Man that looked awesome, with an excellent choice of ingredients.  My garden is tapering off, but I have been eating tomato slices, basil leaves, and fresh Mozz...now I know what was missing...the bacon and sausage!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 30, 2009)

some of my favorite ingredients.........great looking fattie!!


----------

